
Warren Buffett: If a bank needs a government bailout, the CEO and spouse should - whack
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/04/warren-buffett-if-a-bank-needs-a-government-bailout-the-ceo-and-spouse-should-lose-net-worth.html
======
rogerkirkness
Warren Buffett is about 30 years past any meaningful alpha. Basically saying
his employee should have skin in the game but not him.

